#  > OVERIGE FORA >  > NEWBIES & STARTERSVRAGEN >  >  4 boxen aansluiten op een versterker ?

## DJ Frenk

Hallo,

Ik ben van plan een mission 800 of 900 aan te schaffen. En daar wil ik 4 Dap MC 15's op aansluiten, want die kan volgens enkele dj's die ik heb gesproken. Maar hier twijfel ik aan. Kun je wel 4 boxen op een versterker aansluiten die 2x 255 of 305 watt levert?
Zoja, hoe moet ik dat dan doen?

Frenk

----------


## wout

Eerst even kijken hoeveel Ohm je versterker aankan... waarschijnlijk zal deze wel 2x4 Ohm aankunnen...
Dus als je nu per kant 2 boxen in parallel aansluit van 8 Ohm heb je mooi 4 Ohm en is er dus geen enkel probleem om er 4 aan te sluiten.

Hier zou je dus op moeten letten...

The leader knows, dateq

----------


## DJ Frenk

Maar hoe sluit je dat precies aan?
Heb je daar een speciale snoer voor ofzo?

Frenk

----------


## wout

Neen, parallel wil zeggen dat je aan elke kant van je versterker 2 boxen aansluit op de volgende manier:

de + van 1 speaker samen met de + van de andere speaker --&gt; op de + van je versterker 
en dit doe je met de - juist hetzelfde

Op de andere kant van de versterker doe je dan weer net hetzelfde maar dit dan met je 2 volgende speakers

The leader knows, Dateq

----------


## DJ Frenk

Maar die versterker en de box trouwens ook werkt toch met speakon kabels, daar heb ik toch dus niet echt een + of een - bij?

want achter op de versterker is er: 1 Channel A (speakon)
                                    1 Channel B (speakon)
                                    en een bridge speakon aansluiting

En ik wil er 4 boxen op aansluiten, dus hoe moet dat?

Frenk

----------


## wout

Heb even je versterker bekeken.
Je hebt hier dus speakon uitgangen... Dit wil zeggen dat je ook speakerkabel moet hebben met speakon aansluitingen.
Sluit je nu 2 speakers aan op je versterker (links en rechts dus) kan je je 2 bijkomende speakers gewoon doorlinken via de aangesloten speaker. Je gaat dus per zijde van je versterker eerst naar 1 speaker en vervolgens van deze speaker naar de volgende.

The leader knows, Dateq

----------


## DJ Frenk

Maar de MC 15 heeft maar een speakon kabel uitgang
Dus dan kan je die andere twee speakers toch niet doorlinken?

Frenk

----------


## BAJ productions

achter op de meeste boxen zitten dubbele speakon's hier kun je dus door linken (door lussen)

----------


## Koszmo

ff vraagje tussen door: bij het doorlinken, staan de boxjes dan niet in serie en worden ohms bij elkaar op geteld dus saampjes 16 ohm zijn? of is dit niet zo bij speakon?!

Grtz,

Koszmo

----------


## ronny

neen wanneer je boxen parallel schakelt dan zal je de impedanties niet moeten optellen , maar bij gelijke impedantie is de vervanginsimpedantie dan de impedantie van 1box gedeelt door 2.

vb: boxen van 8ohm  wanneer je die parallel zet dan is de vervaningsimpedantie 4ohm.

je kan ook volgende formule gebruiken:  r1*r2/r1+r2  waarin r1 dan de impedantie van box1 is en r2 de impedantie van box2.

----------


## DJ Frenk

Dus... als k t goed begrijp kan ik gewoon die 4 boxen aansluiten op de boven aangegeven versterker?

Frenk

----------


## ralph

ja!

en vergeet het gewauwel wat een druif hierboven over 16Ohm verteld!

----------


## Gast1401081

kijk maar in de catalogus : de mc-215 heeft 2 speakons. dus i van de versterkert, en een naar de andere box.

----------


## Koszmo

@ ralph: 





> citaat:het gewauwel wat een druif hierboven



doe is ff normaal joh zo wens ik niet genoemt te worden!  :Frown: 

Het was van mij net zo goed een vraag, want wij hebben namelijk bij natuurkunde gehad zodra "apparaten" in serie staan tel je de ohms bij elkaar op. Maar paralel niet, daar moet je die forumule gebruiken! maar als je ze doorlust lijk het mij dat ze in serie staan en je dus de ohms op moet tellen, en dat was een normale vraag!

Bananenschil!

Grtz,

Koszmo

----------


## DJ Frenk

Aan **************

Ik bedoel de Dap MC 15 en niet de DAp MC215
Dat is nl een andere box. En dat is een 3-weg box, dus het is logisch dat er 2 speakonaansluiting achterop zitten

Frenk

----------


## sis

> citaat:_Geplaatst door DJ Frenk_
> 
> Aan **************
> 
> Ik bedoel de Dap MC 15 en niet de DAp MC215
> Dat is nl een andere box. En dat is een 3-weg box, dus het is logisch dat er 2 speakonaansluiting achterop zitten
> 
> Frenk



is dat zo ????? [:I][:I]
Op mijn Subs e.a. staan ook 2 speakons en dat is een éénweg  :Big Grin: 
sis

----------


## de kawaman

haha, druif!!

sorry OT  :Smile:

----------


## Koszmo

humor... [V]

----------


## Robert

He Frenk,

Op een box heb je in ieder geval één aansluitconnector nodig (logisch). Soms zitten er twee op, zodat je nog een box kan aansluiten op die eerste box. Dit heeft dus helemaal niets te maken met hoeveel weergevers er in zo'n kast zitten, dus of het nu eenweg, tweeweg of drieweg is. Op goede boxen zit gewoon een tweede connector, omdat het heel handig is om door te kunnen lussen.

Als je dit doet wordt de totale weerstand voor de versterker lager (de impedantie). Als je bijvoorbeeld twee boxen van 8 ohm op elkaar "doorlust" via die tweede connector op de eerste box, wordt de impedantie voor de versterker 4 ohm. Als je twee boxen van 4 ohm zo doorlust wordt de totale impedantie 2 ohm. 

Jij zou dus gemakkelijk 2 boxen per kant van de versterker kunnen aansluiten (dus 2 op channel A en 2 op channel B). Samen dus 4 boxen. Het enige probleem is dus dat er op de boxen die jij erop wil aansluiten geen tweede connector zit.

Dat wil niet zeggen dat het niet kan, je moet alleen even creatief worden. Als ik jou was zou ik gewoon een splittertje maken voor de uitgang van die versterker. Je koopt dan 6 van die speakon plugjes: 2 "normale" en 4 contrastekkers (dus waar een normale in kan). Dan doe je voor kanaal A: In de plus van de normale stop je twee draadjes, één gaat naar de plus van de ene contrastekker, en de andere gaat naar de plus van de andere contrastekker. Voor de min doe je hetzelfde. Daarna doe je uiteraard hetzelfde voor kanaal B van je versterker. Je hebt dan dus 4 uitgangen: Klaar is klara.

Succes...

----------


## DJ Frenk

Robert, heel erg bedankt...
Hier heb ik tenminste iets aan!

Frenk

----------


## ronny

> citaat:Robert, heel erg bedankt...
> Hier heb ik tenminste iets aan!



der zijn wel meer mensen die jouw wilden helpen[} :Smile: ]

maar wanneer je in het vervolg twijfelt over de impedantie wanneer je boxen gaat doorlussen kunt je volgende formule gebruiken die ik trouwens al eens gezegt had:

 r1*r2/r1+r2 waarin r1 dan de impedantie van box1 is en r2 de impedantie van box2.


wanneer je die formule toepast kan je altijd de vervangingsimpedantie berekenen. Doe het zelf maar eens met 2 boxen van 8 ohm en je zal zien dat de vervangingsimpedantie 4 ohm zal zijn.

----------


## DJ Frenk

Sorry Ronny...

Ik snapte het eerst niet, maar als het nu goed begrijp bedoel je dus als je 2 boxen van 8 ohm hebt de impendantie 4 ohm wordt, 
dus 8x8 : 8+8 ?
Dus 4

Zo goed ?

Frenk

----------


## ronny

yep zo ist helemaal goed :Big Grin:

----------


## sis

> citaat:_Geplaatst door ronny_
> 
> yep zo ist helemaal goed



Neen helemaal niet
door allerlei omstandigheden : impedantie, filter, lengte van de kabels  enz... is er geen één luidsprekerbox die 8 ohm op gelijk welke freq. weergeeft .. punt
Dit geeft dan weer aan dat sommige eindtrappen dit niet kunnen verwerken ook al laten ze dit uitschijnen  :Frown:  :Frown: 

sis

----------


## ronny

ja sis niet gaan muggenziften he. je weet goed genoeg dat 2 boxen van 8 ohm parallel een vervangingsimpedantie van 4 ohm geven. Ik weet ook wel dat dit puur theoretisch gezien is, maar als we alles zouden moeten inrekenen dan snapt niemand er hier nog iets van dus...

Maarja waarschijnlijk hoor je dit liever: Ja sis je hebt gelijk[ :Embarrassment: )] :Big Grin:

----------


## sis

Neen Ronny, 
sommige versterkers gaan zich raar gedragen onder de 4 ohm
Dit wou ik even aangeven !!!!
zoals je weet of niet weet kunnen 2 luidsprekerkasten van 8 ohm parallel ook 3 ohm of minder geven 
Snap je 

sis

----------


## ronny

Ik ga natuurlijk van de veronderstelling uit dat een beetje versterker wel met die impedantie pieken en dalen overweg kan. Helaas zijn er ook versterkers die  met moeite een belasting van 4 ohm per kanaal aan kunnen en wanneer er dan nog eens een impedantiedal is van zeg maar 2 ohm ja dan heb je het zitten he. versterker wordt te heet  en schakelt uit. 

klopt volledig wat je zegt en is dan zeker het vermelden waard. Ik weet niet hoe die mission versterkers van dap zijn kwa kwaliteit. Wanneer er vermeld staat dat ze 2 ohm stabiel zijn dan is het totaal geen probleem.

----------


## ralph

tja Kotsmo, dit was echt het netste scheldwoord dat ik kon verzinnen en waar ik van overtuigd was dat je er niet boos over zou worden, verkeerd gedacht dus, sorry!

Nog heel even over het aantal speakon chassidelen in de DAP MC15...
Er zijn verschillende leveringen van deze speakers in de loop der tijd op de markt verschenen, enkele daarvan hebben slechts 1 speakon chassideel.
Dat was niet echt wenselijk. Tegenwoordig worden ze dus met een doorlus mogelijkheid geleverd.
Die chassisdelen zitten netjes op elkaar doorgesoldeerd. maakt dus geen fluit uit of je links of rechts als ingang neemt.

Voor de zelfbouwers van kabels: twee ploig speakon past in 4 polig chassisdeel, nee ze maken geen 2 polig chassisdeel, pinbezetting als je 4 polig speakon gebruikt: pin 1+ en 1-
dat was het weer...

en een kleine toevoeging: 2x MC15 op een dap mission: geen probleem

----------


## robert0593

> citaat:
> en een kleine toevoeging: 2x MC15 op een dap mission: geen probleem



Licht er natuurlijk wel aan welke mission je pakt volgens mij moet je hier toch minimaal de mission900(2*510 watt rms 4ohm) of nog beter de mission1500(2*840 watt rms 4ohm).

Want je moet toch ook de vermogens optellen van de twee speakers?

----------


## Rademakers

> citaat:Want je moet toch ook de vermogens optellen van de twee speakers?



Yup

Mvg Johan

----------


## Koszmo

Dus stel...

Hij gaat voor de mission 900 (2*510 watt rms 4ohm) dan sluit hij 2 mc 15's(350 watt 8ohm) per kant(in totaal dus 4) erop aan, die zou dan per per kan 700 watt zijn onder 4 ohm...

klopt dit nou of heb ik het nog niet goed begrepen?! [:I]

Grtz,

Koszmo

----------


## Rademakers

De belastbaarheid van de speakers bij elkaar opgeteld is 700 Watt (per kanaal). 
De versterker levert (nog steeds, gewoon) 510 Watt @ 4 ohm per kanaal.

Mvg Johan

----------


## DJ Frenk

Ok Johan,

Heel erg bedankt!
Ik snap het nu  :Big Grin: !

Frenk

----------


## DJ Frenk

Nog ff een vraagje dan...

Tot hoeveel boxen kan je dan op zo'n versterker aansluiten?
En wat is het slimste ?

Frenk

----------


## speakerfreak

dacht dat je het snapte?

als je 2 boxen van 8ohm hebt kun je op een standaart amp 2 per kanaal (doorgelust word dus 4 ohm) sommige betere versterkers kunnen tot 2 ohm per kanaal aan zou je dus 3 8ohm boxen per kanaal kunnen zetten...

maar ff zoeken in het forum, is genoeg over uitgelegd

----------


## ralph

Frenk, je kunt 2 speakers van 8 Ohm per versterkeruitgang aansluiten.

dus: versterkeruitgang links--&gt;1e speaker---&gt;2e speaker
zelfde met de rechterkant en draaien maar!

Ik had in een reactie hierboven niet het type Mission versterker genoemd...foutje!
bij het uitzoeken van een juiste versterker kijk je naar het opgegeven RMS vermogen bij 4Ohm
 je weet nu: 2 speakeres van * ohm weerstand aan een versterker zorgt ervoor dat je de versterker op 4 Ohm gaat belasten.

Neem een versterker die 1,5-2x het RMS vermogen levert dat jouw speakers nodig hebben.

In de FAQ staat een heleboel geschreven over impedantie (wet van Ohm) en ook nog een heel lange draad over waarom 2x RMS vermogen...

ik zeg: het is vandaag regenachtig weer....heel veel leesplezier!

----------


## Koszmo

Aantal omhs uitrekenen (paralel)?
1/R(totaal)=1/R1(ohms van box 1) 1/R2(ohms van box 2) enzovoorts...

Veel succes!

Grtz,

Koszmo

----------

